# 110v/220v Wire switch



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a generator that can be either 110 output or 220. I need to reoplace the receptacles on the cap, but what wires do I switch? I already tested and I do have 220 when I jump the wires, just need to know how to change them. The plug from gen side has 2 black and 2 white wires. See the pics.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

My guess is I remove the green jumper on the receptacle that needs to be replaced, and take the black wire attached to the duplex (not the one going to the breaker) and attache to the other receptacle where the green jumper was.

Ideas?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

NO! You don't want to attach a black power wire to any Green or White wire was. Rewire it just as it is. Green and white are the Grd and Neutral wires and hooking a Black to that wide will cause a direct short!!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

KBS, what EXACTLY are you trying to do? Is this part of what you were doing a few months ago?


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, NOBODY gave me a definitive answer...I installed my panel but need to have the generator at 220V.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you still need 110? Or just the 220? What receptacle(s) are you installing, give me the NEMA designations if you can or equivalent.

The more info you post, or a picture, and the better we can help.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the receptacle I will be replacing. I would like to keep the duplex outlets 110 if possible and switch out the L5-30 to an L14-30P for 220v


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The only problem is you're going to need another circuit breaker. What you have now won't work on the 240 volt receptacle.

No problem. Check the attached diagram.

You MUST break the tab between the brass colored screws on the side of the 6-20R receptacle (120 volt). The black wires connect to the brass screws, the white wires to the silver - DON'T MIX IT UP!

The blue boxes are for the circuit breakers. You can use it without them just don't overload it. 

NOTE: the schematic you originally posted, in your other thread, has the same wiring as I'm showing.

If you want, post a picture of the wiring when you get done and I'll check it over.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi _aandpdan, THANKS, I will pick up another breaker and rewire per the plan; before I install cap to generator I will post a pick for you to review._


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2013)

Well its been a LONG while since I posted, been a crazy year. I wound up buying a new end cap from the company I originally bought the generator from. They used to be local here in Illinois and the company that bought them moved the operation to Colorado. I purchased a complete endcap wired for the 240v that I needed. Couldn't wait to try it out. I did so today. Hmm, kept popping the breakers. First one side then the other.I also notices as soon as I started the generator it was laboring until the breaker popped. I took it off and put the old endcap on until I can figure out the problem.

I think I found it. In aandpdan's reply he stated to make sure to BREAK the copper tabs. Well what I found, is on the hot side of the 120V receptacle, the tab was not broken and they were feeding both legs of 120 to the receptacle. I took it apart and broke the tab; now one leg of 120 feeds one outlet and the other leg of 120 feeds the other. WHEW.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad to have helped and glad you got it fixed.


----------

